# M-1 Heavyweight GP!? BREAKING NEWS!



## udenied (Aug 23, 2007)

This message was left in the MMA Europe forum by a new user called "M-1".

We are very proud to announce that we will establish a heavyweight tournament in 2008.

The first round will be held at the O2 Arena (London) in May and the finals will be held in St. Petersburg in October.

We will communicate more details in a few weeks. 










Sincerely
M-1


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

This sounds great, but it would surely be greater with few big names like barnett. Oh, and I wouldnt mind if couture could join...


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Sentoryu will take this easily. M1 is really taking a gamble placing him in a GP with their biggest star, Fedor.


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

If its real cool, although I am skeptical. 
Not too many big names but I'll still watch it lol I'm a sucker for GP/Tournaments


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I think they should wait about 2 more months and put both Barnett, Aleks E. and Arlovski in. I mean Fedor, Barnett, Arlovski, Aleks E., Ricco, Rizzo, Zentsov and maybe Monson would be an outstanding GP.


----------



## Robb2140 (Oct 21, 2006)

TBH, I'm really not too impressed with the fighters who are entered exept for Fedor. Rizzo's the next best guy, but Sentoryu, Ricco?? Seems like a gift of a tourney to showcase Fedor. Fedor could probably have a few drinks in the dressing room beforehand and still win this pretty easily.


----------



## 70seven (Mar 5, 2007)

So I guess it will be a long time until Fedor can fight Randy, Cro Cop, Barnet or any top 10 fighters. In this tournament he's got 3 fights a head of him if he wins, and then he has to fight the winner of his new reality show "Fighting Fedor". That 4 fights this year starting in May. Now I'm happy to hear we will get to see Fedor fight a few times this year but what will this do to his #1 spot and for his fans. This cant be all that good for Fedor. Unless he fight 6-7 times this year, adding Cro Cop and Randy to that list, now that would be bad ass, but I dont think it will happen.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

They need to add Couture, Barnett, and Cro Cop.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Yeah, the roster could use some bolstering with Barnett, Couture, AA, Mirko, etc. But its pretty good right now: Rizzo, Ricco, Zentsov.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I think they should have had Barnett, Monson,AA and Tank Abbott, just because I want to see Tank/Fedor just on the one shot wonder that it is possible Tank could land the luckiest punch of his career before being absolutly destroyed.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Awesome, Sentoryu.

Zentsov & Rizzo are legit, and Ricco could still be, but hasn't shown me much of anything lately. Zentsov's Fedor's boy, so I have no clue if those 2 would even fight, and even if they did, Fedor should get him down and sub him with ease.

If this is the brackets, then why are they giving Fedor the easy route?

Wait, don't answer that.


----------



## 70seven (Mar 5, 2007)

There are a few fighters I'm not familiar with in that tournament. Is anyone a threat to Fedor in there?


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

70seven said:


> There are a few fighters I'm not familiar with in that tournament. Is anyone a threat to Fedor in there?


Rizzo is the biggest threat. Ricco could be, but he's had his head up his ass for awhile now and is recovering from several addictions. Zentsov is good standing, but Fedor would take him down and sub him. So...hopefully its Fedor vs. Rizzo in the finals.


----------



## Robb2140 (Oct 21, 2006)

70seven said:


> There are a few fighters I'm not familiar with in that tournament. Is anyone a threat to Fedor in there?


Not really, the guy with the best chance to beat Fedor IMO is Rizzo, both guys cut very easily, so that one could potentially be a bloodbath. Rizzo would most likely be taken down and subbed.

Ricco hasn't been good in a long time, he is out of shape and doesn't seem to care too much anymore.

Sentoryu is a joke and has no business being in this

Zentsov is pretty good but hardly a threat to Fedor

Edson Draggo has lost his last three fights to Nestula and 2 no-names, probably not very good.

Kaminishi is 4-1 with a win over Sentoryu, he lost his last fight and has never faced any legit competition.

Tedoradze has actually faced some good fighters like Werdum and Monson although he has never beaten any of them, he does have a win over James Thompson and a pretty good record of 22-7.

Excluding UFC guys like AA and Sylvia a good HW tourney would be

Fedor
Barnett
Hunt
Rizzo
Monson
Khiratanov
Pedapano
Fujita

8 guys that don't have exclusive contracts that are all very good fighter and would actually have to make Fedor work to win it.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Old Ricco could and I would even say would have a better than 50/50 shot in my eyes of beating Fedor since he was the one kind of fighter Fedor hasn't faced yet. A strong guy with a great submission game who can just dominate from the top position. He hasn't faced Barnett who is the other guy who fits that mold.

However Ricco ain't shit anymore so he will get smashed.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Robb I forgot about Pe De Pano good call. I mean if Fedor tried to fight Cruz like he fought Nogueira I think he would get submitted. I mean he would probably just KO him standing but I don't think Fedor would be able to hang with Pe de Pano on the ground.


----------



## Robb2140 (Oct 21, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> Old Ricco could and I would even say would have a better than 50/50 shot in my eyes of beating Fedor since he was the one kind of fighter Fedor hasn't faced yet. A strong guy with a great submission game who can just dominate from the top position. He hasn't faced Barnett who is the other guy who fits that mold.
> 
> However Ricco ain't shit anymore so he will get smashed.


Ricco used to be really good, but I remember seeing him on that History channel show, Human Weapon, he couldn't even beat that dude who had very little MMA expieriance.

I like Ricco, but he's washed up.



bbjd7 said:


> Robb I forgot about Pe De Pano good call. I mean if Fedor tried to fight Cruz like he fought Nogueira I think he would get submitted. I mean he would probably just KO him standing but I don't think Fedor would be able to hang with Pe de Pano on the ground.


There's alot of guys out thier that aren't signed, forget AA, Couture and Sylvia, chances are they won't be available anyway.

in addition to the 8 guys I mentioned, you can also add Randleman, Overeem, Coleman and Kerr.

Very weak tourney if you ask me:thumbsdown:


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Robb I was with you till you put Kerr. I mean come on Mark Kerr is more of a joke now than Sentoryu.

Overeem would be a fun fight against Fedor. As would Randleman vs Fedor 2. Fedor vs Coleman would be fun to see Coleman smashed again.

You also forgot Sergei who has always had beef with Fedor I believe.


----------



## Robb2140 (Oct 21, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> Robb I was with you till you put Kerr. I mean come on Mark Kerr is more of a joke now than Sentoryu.
> 
> Overeem would be a fun fight against Fedor. As would Randleman vs Fedor 2. Fedor vs Coleman would be fun to see Coleman smashed again.
> 
> You also forgot Sergei who has always had beef with Fedor I believe.


I put Sergei on my list, I edidted out Zentsov for Sergei.

Kerr is not as much of a joke as Sentoryu. 

He is more like on Ricco's level, He actually looked good in his last fight. the only reason I put Kerr on the list is because, A. I'm a Kerr nutthugger, B. Kerr used to be viewed similar to how people view Fedor, he was the most dominant HW of his era, it would be fun to see the Old King face the new one. I realize Fedor would smash Kerr, but It would be fun to watch and if Kerr came prepared he could give Fedor some problems.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Kerr hates to get hit, so he'd wilt once Fedor hits him with a nice shot. Even the Kerr of old would turtle up and give up after being clocked with a nice shot.

Sergei vs Fedor would be fun.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Kerr has 1 win since 2000 he is long past the Ricco level. Ricco is at a point where you can tell he used to be a great fighter he just doesn't have it anymore. Kerr is at the point where he isn't much more than a joke and a name. He's getting KO'd and submitted by bums now. It's pretty sad.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> Robb I forgot about Pe De Pano good call. I mean if Fedor tried to fight Cruz like he fought Nogueira I think he would get submitted. I mean he would probably just KO him standing but I don't think Fedor would be able to hang with Pe de Pano on the ground.


I disagree. Roger Gracie would also have a much better chance at submitting Fedor than Pe De Pano...


----------



## Manx (Feb 10, 2008)

I guess I am one of the few that thinks it looks great... Nothing of epic proportions, but, with exception of Sentoryu, some solid fighters as is...
Maybe I am just glad that M-1 is finally giving something after all their hype...?!


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

wukkabd I always forget Roger Gracie fights since he only fought once you are correct he would have an even better shot than Pe de Pano.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> wukkabd I always forget Roger Gracie fights since he only fought once you are correct he would have an even better shot than Pe de Pano.


Ya he was rumored to be fighting Yoshida actually but I guess it fell through :/ That would of been really fun


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Roger Gracie could defiantly be a big time MMA fighter but he doesn't seem like he wants to fight. He seems more intersted in Grappling. Also I think if he did get involved in MMA the best move for him would be to cut down to 205.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Fedor would put a hurtin' on Cruz.

Fedor's a nightmare match-up for him, because he has great sub defense, solid striking, solid wrestling, and great GnP. It'd be like his fights against Nogueira, except he'd finish Cruz in the first round.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

smh @ Ricco and Pedro being a step up for Fedor in 2008.


----------



## Robb2140 (Oct 21, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> Kerr has 1 win since 2000 he is long past the Ricco level. Ricco is at a point where you can tell he used to be a great fighter he just doesn't have it anymore. Kerr is at the point where he isn't much more than a joke and a name. He's getting KO'd and submitted by bums now. It's pretty sad.


Kerr and Ricco is a very fair analogy, I agree that Rico isn't as bad as Kerr, but they were both dominant wrestlers with great submission skills who are former champs. They both screwed themselves up with drugs and basicly let themselves go, both mentally and physically.

Sentoryu is more on par with Zulu and giant Silva, never had any skills, just big and fat.


----------



## Sinister (Nov 19, 2007)

Poster looks fake to me, just someone with some spare time on Photoshop. Hell I could put a better poster together than that.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

How could Roman and Fedor fight? They're part of the same camp.

I'd like to see Fedor fight Rizzo, and these additions:

Antonio Silva
Josh Barnett
Mirko Cro Cop
Andrei Arlovski


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Shogun and Wandy were well on their way to fighting each other as well, if not for Arona. 

Ricco had so much potential, he had an incredible fight against Couture and just fell off the horse terribly. He still didn't look the best at the Elite XC weigh ins.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

At least Fedor has the potential to fight some decent guys who worked their way through a tourny rather then a giant kick boxer. I mean it isnt the Monson fight(which I want) or the Barnett fight(which everyone wants) but its a start at least. :dunno:


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Robb2140 said:


> Kerr and Ricco is a very fair analogy, I agree that Rico isn't as bad as Kerr, but they were both dominant wrestlers with great submission skills who are former champs. They both screwed themselves up with drugs and basicly let themselves go, both mentally and physically.
> 
> Sentoryu is more on par with Zulu and giant Silva, never had any skills, just big and fat.


You are correct if you are looking at it that way. I was looking at it on current skill level where I think Kerr isn't much higher than Sentoryu.

Also Don't talk smack about Giant Silva what's wrong with you.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

I always feel bad for Giant Silva. Hes just that big goofy guy who probably got made fun of and was feared as a kid. 

LEAVE GIANT SILVA ALONE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I gotta agree about Giant Silva actually even though Im not sure if your joking, he looked so happy after beating Akebono and yet he was concerned for Akebono and helped him up.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

exactly Wise I'm sure all the kids made fun of him and all of their parents were scared of his big ass.

I mean the guy isn't a bad fighter either. If you don't believe me watch him school James Thompson before he slips, gets poked in the eye, hit in the balls, and gasses at the same time.


----------



## Anibus (Feb 4, 2008)

If this is legit, Fedor will win it.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

He probably will but in reality if M-1 was serious about wanting Fedor in a top level GP they would reach out to the top free agents as well as reaching out to other organizations who could potentially benfit from having one of there fighters potentially be the guy to knock off Fedor, an 8 man GP could easily be made with Fedor, Rizzo, Monson, Barnett, Cro Cop, Antonio Silva (Im sure Elite would let it happen), also I think Ben Rothwell would make and interesting addition and I have no faith in him winning but it would be interesting to see him fight some top guys.), and Mark Hunt, AA could replace someone if he indeed doesnt resign with the UFC. I think even though Rothwell and Silva are signed with other organizations they are signed to organizations that could really benefit from there representative winning the tournament, Imagine how far it would go for Silva to win it would legitimize Elite XC like no other event.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Giant Silva is awesome, he was easily the best Freakshow fighter.

Plus the dude has like two Kimura wins on his record, how bad can he be.


----------



## Robb2140 (Oct 21, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> You are correct if you are looking at it that way. I was looking at it on current skill level where I think Kerr isn't much higher than Sentoryu.
> 
> Also Don't talk smack about Giant Silva what's wrong with you.


I don't think you understand just how bad Santoryu is, he is 3-7 with losses to guys like Zulu and Giant Silva. That is piss poor.

I completely understand that Kerr isn't that good anymore and was overatted even when he was good, but Henry Miller has no business fighting in MMA. Kerr today is still on a much higher level than Sontoryu.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Honestly I understand how bad he is I've watched his fight with Giant Silva which is pathetic but Kerr hasn't fought at a much higher level lately. I haven't seen his last fight which he supposedly looked good in but besides that he hasn't won in almost 8 years. Kerr is dreadful now days.


----------



## Robb2140 (Oct 21, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> Honestly I understand how bad he is I've watched his fight with Giant Silva which is pathetic but Kerr hasn't fought at a much higher level lately. I haven't seen his last fight which he supposedly looked good in but besides that he hasn't won in almost 8 years. Kerr is dreadful now days.


He actually looked pretty good in his last fight, he won by sub in round 1, against a total can, but still a good win.

The difference between Kerr and guys like Henry Miller, Zulu and Giant Silva is that Kerr actually has skills. He is an all American NCAA wrestler and was always one of the top guys at the ADCC. Kerr possesses enough skills and raw talent that if he ever got his shit together he could once again be a legit fighter, not championship caliber, but a legit fighter.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I've always felt that Kerr was more suited for ADCC rather than MMA.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Kerr does have amazing wrestling and he was outstanding at ADCC (not sure why he stopped). But the guy can't take a punch. I mean sure he has more skills than Silva, Miller, and Zulu but his chin is terrible. I mean he was getting KO'd by some average fighter in Cage Rage. He doesn't like to get punched at all which makes him pretty easy to beat.


----------



## Robb2140 (Oct 21, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> Kerr does have amazing wrestling and he was outstanding at ADCC (not sure why he stopped). But the guy can't take a punch. I mean sure he has more skills than Silva, Miller, and Zulu but his chin is terrible. I mean he was getting KO'd by some average fighter in Cage Rage. He doesn't like to get punched at all which makes him pretty easy to beat.


I have clearly stated that Kerr isn't good anymore, but he is not on the same level of bad as Sonturyo. I think we can all agree on that.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I don't know, current Kerr is just embarrassing.


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

This is quite a stacked GP we got going on here.


----------



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

I wish Jeff Monson was on this GP. 

A couple of reasons. 

I like to watch him. I don't know why, but he interests me, being like 5'9 and fighting at HW. 

And - I think he does good in a tournament setting, as he's been sucessful at the Abu-Dahbi.

Put Fedor on the bottom and Monson at the top. 

That way they can earn the right to fight. 

P.S.

LOL @ Monson saying Fedor is ducking him. 
I love that Anarchy-worshipping bastard.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

Omfg This Means Im Going To See Fedor Fight
Omfg
Omfg
Omfg
Omfg
Omfg
Omfg
Holy Shit Im Going To See Fedor Fight Live


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

That is quite the weak heavyweight tournment...and this hasn't been confirmed right? Because that poster doesn't look very legit.:dunno:

Unless Fedor fights 2 of those guys at a time this isn't going to be competitive at all. And even if he wins this tournment (which is obviously expected to) he will have beaten no one who is ranked, and will have wasted almost a year fighting them. I don't see him being ranked number one anymore if this tournment happens.

But hey, at least we get to see Fedor beat down/sub fools, that's always fun. Getting kinda old now though, really like to see him fight someone who is worth 2 shits.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

I bet this is fake.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I'm hoping it's fake.


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

Damone said:


> I'm hoping it's fake.


As am I. Stick to the LW tourney for now, they've got quite the competitive set of talent down there.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

silvawand said:


> As am I. Stick to the LW tourney for now, they've got quite the competitive set of talent down there.


Seriously. You look at that tourny then look at this one its pretty ******* sad.


----------



## GeGGosbg (Apr 22, 2007)

If you view M-1's homepage there is nothing listed about this event neither anything on their forum.

Seems like if they are spreading the word on the internet (see forums) they would probably do it via their homepage also.

This is more or less the only thing i could see listed about fedor, its some national tournament they are putting up.

http://www.m1mixfight.com/news/2008/2/13/M-1-Team-Challenge/


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Sniff Sniff, this wreaks of fail. 

Remember last year with the PRIDE LW GP? That turned out to be completely fake, and this one is WAY worse.

I've also been reading Robb and bbjd's little debate and I gotta say, Kerr, is not on the same level as Miller/Silva/Zulu. Kerr actually has skill, he has the experience, the know how and has actually amounted to something. However right now, or for the past couple of years, he's just been going through too much to be the fighter he once was.


----------

